# Plauderei über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen



## SebastianK (25 November 2007)

Die Gesetze reichen doch aus- wo ist denn das Problem?
In der Unfähigkeit der Leute, sich von irgendwelchen Briefen nicht beeindrucken zu lassen?
Es ist, wie ich bei Antispam schon schrieb: Zur Not werden die Spammer halt mal ein Bärchen auf das Briefcouvert kleben und schon wird 99% der Idioten wieder verunsichert "Aber aber aber aber ich habe einen Brief mit einem Bärchen drauf bekommen- muss ich jetzt bezahlen?" - nachdem die Antwort dann für die gleiche Frage noch nach 1274 mal immer noch nein heissen wird, wird Spammer aus dem Bärchen ein Fröschlein machen und schon wird es wieder heissen- "aber ich hab kein Bärchen, ich hab ein Fröschlein auf meiner Rechnung- bei mir ist also alles anders! muss ich auch bezahlen?"

Selbst wenn es KEIN einziges deutsches Inkassounternehmen mehr geben würde, welches für dieses Pack eintreiben würde, es auf JEDER Internetseite (und vermutlich auch auf den Nepp-Seiten auch) stehen würde, daß man NICHT bezahlen muss- geh davon aus:
- es gibt selbst dann immer noch genug Dumme, die bezahlen
der Rest wird halt auch über !70! (das muss man sich mal durchlesen, wie oft ein und die selbe Frage gestellt wird und wie hundertfach sie beantwortet wird und immer wieder neu gestellt wird) Seiten fragen, ob sie bezahlen müssen oder nicht.

Es gibt das Gesetz doch schon so vieles verbraucherfreudnlich her, was in den Sigs der Regulars hier hundertfach gezeigt wird- wenn sich aber nun mal keiner dran halten will oder das Gesetz nutzen will? Soll der Gesetzgeber die Gelackmeierten ZWINGEN, daß sie nicht bezahlen, indem er das Bezahlen solcher Leistungen verbietet?
Er kann NICHT die Dummheit der Nation unter Strafe stellen  wenn jemand unbedingt bezahlen WILL, dann soll er das tun. Da er/sie das nicht machen muss, ist jedem klar- aber sie wollen es halt nicht anders (siehe Thread hier) und so sollen sie halt bezahlen.

Auch bei den Inkassounternehmen besteht die Möglichkeit der negativen Feststellungsklage- was wollt ihr denn noch mehr?


----------



## dvill (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Eine leicht absurde Stimme von Antispam.

Wenn es keine Dummen gäbe, die auf Spam reagierten, gäbe es das Problem nicht. Also bitte Forum schließen.


----------



## SebastianK (25 November 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com oder nachbarschaft24.net*

Das ist wahr- wohl aber mit dem Unterschied, daß es da um Spam geht, wo es sich vermutlich um Promillebereich handelt, wo die User drauf reagieren- zumindest kenne ich noch keinen Fall aus irgendeinem Forum, wo sich ein geneppter beschwert, die bestellte Viagra würde nicht wirken. Dort geht es vielmehr um offene Scheunentore zu schließen- hier wird ein Sachverhalt kritisiert, der sehr wohl zu ändern ist: indem man einfach irgendwann einsieht, daß die Forderungen nichtig sind, statt dem Staat Unrecht vorzuwerfen und nichtvorhandene Gesetzeslücken zu kreieren.

Mit welchem Teil meiner vorherigen Aussage stimmst du nicht überein?


----------



## SebastianK (25 November 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über dies und das*

..und um noch einen Vergleich zu wagen:
- Es wird dort ein Sachverhalt *einmal* geposted und dann reicht diese Information aus

Beim bekannten Nepp (unter anderem dieser Nachbarschaftsnepp hier) wird nicht nur in (Anwalts-)Bloggs, hier, diversen Webseiten, Medien und auch auf Verbraucherseiten gewarnt. Dies nicht mit ausgexxxten Namen, sondern mit klaren Aussagen, Hinweisen, Verhaltensanweisungen und gar Mustertexten.
Was bringt es? Nichts- auch hier siehst du, daß trotz Hinweise manche den Alleingang wagen und einen nichtexistierenden Vertrag "kündigen".

Siehe Gebrüder S. : alle Domains mit dem Nepp sind bekannt und auch da gibt (und gab) es die o.a. Medien, die die gleichen Hinweise, Mustertexte geben und die S. machen trotzdem weiter. Warum sollten sie auch aufhören?


----------



## dvill (25 November 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen*

Ich lese das Zeugs da oben schon nicht durch. Dieses Forum vertritt meiner Meinung nach nicht das Prinzip  des Sozialdarwinismus. Wenn man Schwachen nicht helfen darf, weil sie, wenn sie stärker wären, keine Hilfe benötigten, wäre das Zusammenleben von Menschen nicht möglich, jedenfalls nicht friedlich in Menschenwürde.


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen*

Dieses Forum hat sich immer als Hilfe und Anlaufstelle gerade für die Schwachen verstanden.
 Starke brauche  kein Forum, die sind ja bereits bei Geburt gegen alle Formen der Übervorteilung 
gewappnet....
 Ich war heilfroh im April 2002  dieses Forum gefunden zu haben, da ich um ein Haar selber 
 ein Opfer der Dialerabzocke geworden wäre. 

Würden wir der obigen Philosophie folgen, könnten wir das Forum schließen und nur noch Merkblätter
 ins WWW  hängen. Allerdings würden das auch verhindern, dass Variationen der Abzocke 
erkannt werden könnten.

 Mitgefühl und Hilfe gerade gegenüber   den Schwachen  ist das oberste Ziel von CB/DS

PS: die Abzocker werden sicher begeistert Beifall klatschen, wenn sie so etwas lesen...  
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=131848#post131848


			
				Sebastian schrieb:
			
		

> IMO sollen sie ruhig zahlen- die Preise der Nepper können nicht hoch genug sein und wenn sie es schaffen, ihre Frage zu stellen, dann schaffen sie es auch !das erste Posting! zu lesen- wenn nicht: Dummheit muss bestraft werden


----------



## drboe (25 November 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Die Gesetze reichen doch aus- wo ist denn das Problem?


Welche Gesetze? Es ist unbestritten, dass es in Deutschland eher zu viel als zu wenig Gesetze, Verordnungen etc. gibt. Inklussive EU-Recht - das sind die, die sich es um die gleichmäßige Etikettierung von Majonaisegläsern verdient machen und jeden von der Wiege bis zur Bahre beobachten und kontrollieren wollen - sollen es an die 100.000 sein. 

Um daher obigen Satz überhaupt etwas abgewinnen zu können, wäre die erste Information, um die ich ersuche: von welchen Gesetzen (sus den 100.000) ist überhaupt die Rede?

Sodann: ich finde ein Gesetz, das Mord unter Strafe stellt, auch völlig ausreichend. Folgt daraus, dass man sich um das Thema Mord gesellschaftlich nicht mehr kümmern muss, jede Diskussion überflüssig ist? Ganz nebenbei: Papier ist geduldig. Das ein Gesetz existiert heisst nicht, dass es angewendet bzw. durchgesetzt wird. Zudem kommt es auf die Interpretation der Situation und der rechtlichen Lage an. Praktisch alle Zivilprozesse basieren darauf, dass zwei Seiten die gleiche Sache und ggf. die Anwendung der gleichen Gesetze unterschiedlich auslegen. Nicht eben selten endet der Streit mit dem Ergebnis, dass eine Seite unterliegt. Einer muss sich also geirrt haben. Wie kann das sein, wo es doch das Gesetz gibt?



SebastianK schrieb:


> In der Unfähigkeit der Leute, sich von irgendwelchen Briefen nicht beeindrucken zu lassen?


Man muss zur Kenntnis nehmen, dass 

- nicht jeder jede Betrugsmasche unmittelbar durchschaut,
- nicht jeder selbstbewußt genug ist, sein gutes Recht zu verteidigen,
- selbst ein grober Überblick über das, was in einer neuen Situation recht ist, angesichts der oben erwähnten Zahl selbst dem Fachmenschen nicht immer gegeben ist. Das gilt für Laien daher um so mehr.

Hybris gegenüber denen, die unsicher sind, wie sie sich verhalten sollen, ist daher völlig unangebracht. Es ist sicher richtig, dass man hier über Alles dutzende Male informiert hat. Ich bezweifle aber, dass daraus folgt, dass man die Diskussion beenden und das Forum hier dicht machen kann. Das eins plus eins zwei ergibt, ist auch schon zigtausendfach erklärt worden. Dennoch wird es ebenso vielen Kindern jeden Tag aufs neue beigebracht. Nur weil das gelegentlich ermüdend ist, ist es nicht schon deshalb überflüssig.



SebastianK schrieb:


> Es ist, wie ich bei Antispam schon schrieb: Zur Not werden die Spammer halt mal ein Bärchen auf das Briefcouvert kleben und schon wird 99% der Idioten wieder verunsichert "Aber aber aber aber ich habe einen Brief mit einem Bärchen drauf bekommen- muss ich jetzt bezahlen?"


Vielleicht sind viele meiner Mitmenschen weniger intelligent sein als ich. Aber deshalb sind sie keine Idioten. Sie haben zudem häufig Fähigkeiten, die mir abgehen; sind z. B. handwerklich geschickt. Wer so wie Du über andere urteilt, der sagt eine Menge über sich; darunter kaum etwas, das ich spontan mit positiven Begriffen belegen könnte.



SebastianK schrieb:


> - nachdem die Antwort dann für die gleiche Frage noch nach 1274 mal immer noch nein heissen wird, wird Spammer aus dem Bärchen ein Fröschlein machen und schon wird es wieder heissen- "aber ich hab kein Bärchen, ich hab ein Fröschlein auf meiner Rechnung- bei mir ist also alles anders! muss ich auch bezahlen?"
> 
> Selbst wenn es KEIN einziges deutsches Inkassounternehmen mehr geben würde, welches für dieses Pack eintreiben würde, es auf JEDER Internetseite (und vermutlich auch auf den Nepp-Seiten auch) stehen würde, daß man NICHT bezahlen muss- geh davon aus:
> - es gibt selbst dann immer noch genug Dumme, die bezahlen


Das mag sein. Wenn mein Mitbürger nicht in der Lage ist, eine Situation zu meistern: wer oder was sollte mich hindern, ihm zu helfen? Ist es jetzt schon ehrenrührig, wenn man sich um Schwächere bemüht? Wenn Dir die Gesellschaft aus unterschiedlich befähigten Menschen nicht paßt, warum siedelst Du Dich nicht auf dem Mond oder wenigstens im Zentrum der Sahara an?



SebastianK schrieb:


> der Rest wird halt auch über !70! (das muss man sich mal durchlesen, wie oft ein und die selbe Frage gestellt wird und wie hundertfach sie beantwortet wird und immer wieder neu gestellt wird) Seiten fragen, ob sie bezahlen müssen oder nicht.
> 
> Es gibt das Gesetz doch schon so vieles verbraucherfreudnlich her, was in den Sigs der Regulars hier hundertfach gezeigt wird- wenn sich aber nun mal keiner dran halten will oder das Gesetz nutzen will? Soll der Gesetzgeber die Gelackmeierten ZWINGEN, daß sie nicht bezahlen, indem er das Bezahlen solcher Leistungen verbietet?


Noch einmal: um welches Gesetz geht es? Und wer setzt dessen Anwendung durch? Geht es um Strafrecht, also um die Durchsetzung durch den Staat, vertreten durch einen Staatsanwalt? Oder um Zivilrecht, wo sich jeder Bürger selbst für die Durchsetzung von tatsächlichen oder vermeintlichen Ansprüchen einsetzen muss, es aber keinen Zwang gibt, das auch tatsächlich zu tun? 



SebastianK schrieb:


> Er kann NICHT die Dummheit der Nation unter Strafe stellen  wenn jemand unbedingt bezahlen WILL, dann soll er das tun. Da er/sie das nicht machen muss, ist jedem klar- aber sie wollen es halt nicht anders (siehe Thread hier) und so sollen sie halt bezahlen.


Blech! Konsequent zu Ende gedacht: warum Kinder erziehen oder schützen, wenn die doch durch Schaden klug werden können? Warum Schulen, wenn doch jeder sich selbst um Wissensteigerung bemühen kann? Wozu Universitäten, Ausbildung, das Gespräch, sozialer Zusammenhalt? Warum nicht die Anarchie wagen, das Recht des Stärkeren bemühen? Wieso versucht der Staat Mörder zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen? Ein Getöteter war einfach nur dämlich: er hätte doch nur als erster zuschlagen müssen. 



SebastianK schrieb:


> Auch bei den Inkassounternehmen besteht die Möglichkeit der negativen Feststellungsklage- was wollt ihr denn noch mehr?


Aha, na endlich: Zivilrecht! - Du Armleuchter hast keine Ahnung! Ich würde nie *zuerst* selbst Geld in die Hand nehmen. Aber ich würde seelenruhig warten, ob der Inkassofuzzi sich das traut. Und die Zuversicht, nämlich dass man in Seelenruhe abwarten kann, die gebe ich gern an andere weiter.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Teleton (25 November 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Auch bei den Inkassounternehmen besteht die Möglichkeit der negativen Feststellungsklage-


Auf was soll man die die Inkassoschergen verklagen können, wenn die eine *fremde* Forderung geltend machen? Verklagst Du auch den Anwalt Deines Gegners persönlich?


----------



## SebastianK (25 November 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen*



dvill schrieb:


> Ich lese das Zeugs da oben schon nicht durch. Dieses Forum vertritt meiner Meinung nach nicht das Prinzip  des Sozialdarwinismus. Wenn man Schwachen nicht helfen darf, weil sie, wenn sie stärker wären, keine Hilfe benötigten, wäre das Zusammenleben von Menschen nicht möglich, jedenfalls nicht friedlich in Menschenwürde.



Das bestreitet auch niemand und niemand fordert ein Aufhören jeglicher Hilfen oder Schließen etwaiger Foren.
Nur ist es meine Meinung, daß irgendwann alle Antwortet gegeben wurden und weiteres Zerreden noch mehr Verwirrt- und das sieht man doch daran, daß Threads teilweise über hunderte von Postings gehen. Keine Verbraucherzentrale würde Updates der Infos machen á la "ja, es gilt auch für Frauen, denn wir vom Verbraucher sprechen" oder "ja- auch wenn es nach 22.00 Uhr war, dann gilt der Vertrag nicht" usw usw..
Sie geben eine eindeutige Info heraus, die ALLE Fragen abdeckt, die relevant sind, wie dies auch die Signaturen der Regulars hier tun.
Ich werfe es niemandem vor, daß er die Geduld hat, dauernd die Fragen zu beantworten- ich bewundere sie eher wegen der endlosen solchen- aber das wird gerne mißgedeutet, wenn man halt nicht diese Geduld hat und schon ist die Hasskappe auf..

@ technofreak:
Ja- ich stehe weiterhin zu dem Zitat und ich kann mir vorstellen, daß sie genau SO denken, denn würden sie irgendetwas zu befürchten haben, dann würden sie mit ihrem Nepp und Bauernfang aufhören oder irgendetwas zu befürchten haben.
Das mit den Variationen sehe ich zu 100% genauso- nun schau dir mal einen beliebigen Thread an und nehme exemplarisch 100 Fragen und schau, von wievielen Variationen da die Rede ist.

@ drboe, du endlos weiser "Reichleuchter": 
Sei weise und plonk leise und spar dir deine Polemik.

@ Teleton:
Nein- das sagte ich nicht.


----------



## technofreak (25 November 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Nur ist es meine Meinung, daß irgendwann alle Antwortet gegeben wurden und weiteres Zerreden noch mehr Verwirrt- und das sieht man doch daran, daß Threads teilweise über hunderte von Postings gehen.


Wann wir Threads schließen, entscheiden wir selber. z.B.  den hier

PS: Moderatorenstellen sind zur Zeit keine vakant


----------



## SebastianK (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Wisst ihr, was das traurigste Fazit der ganzen Geschichte ist?

Es sind jetzt tausende von Anfragen hier im Thread zu sehen und wenn ich Spammer wäre und die Leseresistenz der User sehen würde, dann würde ich daraus schlußfolgern, daß sich der Besch** immer noch lohnt 

Selbst eine kleine Änderung im Text, eine andere Kontonummer oder womöglich bald eine andere Jahreszeit bewegt die Geneppten dazu, sich unsicherer zu fühlen und eine Fallberatung hier zu fordern. Die jenigen, die das Forum nicht finden (oder halt nicht lesen können/wollen von den Anwesenden) werden so oder so bezahlen, was diesen Nepp wiederum scheinbar doch lukrativ macht.

Es nützt nichts, auf den Nepp nicht hereinzufallen und gar den geneppten Usern: Namen, Adressen, Urteile uns $sonstwas auf dem Tablett zu präsentieren, wenn sie sich alleine durch Nichtigkeiten verunsichern lassen und trotz der zig-fachen Antwort immer noch nach einer Antwort "lächtzen", warum sie es bezahlen sollten.

Mag die Panik ja den einen oder anderen kriegen und die gleiche me-too Anfrage zum hundertsten mal posten- ich bin ja mal gespannt, wer von den hier geneppten bereit ist, als Zeuge aufzutreten- und das ist gar nicht mal so abwägig, wenn ich mir das letzte Schreiben eines Anwalts durchlese, was mich 1049,- EUR kosten soll, da ich diese Seite als Nepp und Bauernfängerei sehe und dies so öffentlich bezeichnet habe.

Der Nepp wird sich so lange lohnen, solange es Menschen geben wird, die es bezahlen *wollen* und auch nur jeden erdenklichen Grund, es nicht bezahlen zu müssen, in Frage stellen und ihren Fall als einzigartig sehen. Es ist schade, daß wir so viele gutgläubige und unmündige Erwachsene im Land haben, die sich von einem Briefkopf oder einer persönlichen Anrede in einer Rechnung so beeindrucken lassen, daß sie gar den Verstand halbwegs abschalten und bereit sind, der Ruhe wegen zu bezahlen 

Im Prinzip könnte man zwei Dutzend der Nepper und Bauernfänger einbuchten in diesem Lande und das Forum könnte sich auf ausländische Nepper konzentrieren. Irgendwie scheint die Lobby der Nepper doch groß zu sein...aber auch kein Wunder bei den Geldern. Man möge sich nur mal ihre Profillierungssucht anschauen, wenn sie sich mal in Nobelkarossen oder in Nobelläden ablichten lassen und gegenseitig dies als "Erfolg" vorführen


----------



## KatzenHai (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Ich habe es endlich kapiert, wie ich der Finanznot in meiner Familie dauerhaft Herr werde:

Ich stelle mich morgen mittag in Jeans und T-Shirt vor den Kölner Dom. Eindeutig unbewaffnet, ohne Aufblasmuskeln, ohne Helfer, nur ich.

Und dann suche ich mir Otto Normaltourist aus und sage ihm:He, du,

ich habe genau gesehen, du warst eben in der Hohe Straße. 

Ich kann das beweisen, denn dein Handy hat sich dort in die Mobilzelle angemeldet.

Du bist nen Vertrag eingegangen, weil du nicht rechtzeitig an der Krezung zur Schildergasse gerufen hast "Ich will nicht" - das stand auf dem Zettel, der im Kiosk hinten an der Wand pinnt, ...

Wenn du nicht Tourist bist, und bist die Straße lang gegangen, ist das Betrug. Dafür drohen dir mindestens dreieinhalb Jahrhunderte Guantanamo.

Wenn du mir jetzt nicht sofort 1.500.000 € gibst, hast du nie wieder Glück, dein Handy kann nur noch einen Klingelton, und dein Arbeitgeber denkt, dass du eine faule Sau bist.

Weil ich ein hier herum stehendes Inkassoinstitut bin, und mein Nachbar einen Rechtsanwalt kennt, musst du mich jetzt sehr ernst nehmen.​Wenn ich mich in diesem Thread umschaue - DAS KLAPPT!! :scherzkeks:


----------



## SebastianK (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Neee- würde nicht klappen, denn:

- sie hätten dich dabei gesehen und es scheint nur zu klappen, wenn die Leute nicht wissen, wer ihnen da solchen Schwachflug präsentiert
- die Summe ist zu hoch. Würdest du 15,- EUR verlangen, sie würden vermutlich sofort zahlen

Ansonsten: na toll... so wie *die* hier mitlesen ist es eine Frage der Zeit, bis du nun den neuen Nepp auf die Strasse gebracht hast und die es auch ausprobieren :scherzkeks: Die Frage ist nun, ob sie einen bestehenden Briefkasten nehmen oder sich einen neuen stricken...

PS: Wenn du es ausprobierst, dann nenn dich doch einfach Peter Jones. Bei manchen Unternehmen hast du damit solch ein Vertrauen gewonnen, daß du gar Domains unter dem Namen reservieren kannst. Als Wohnort gibst du den Mond an. Peter Jones reicht denen völlig aus :-D


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*

Sei vorsichtig mit der Nennung des Namens P*J*. Es könnte ihn geben... Einer der vielen P*J* soll in Road Town, Tortola wohnen und dort eine _Greenbay Ltd_ vertreten


----------



## SebastianK (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen*

Nagut- ich sollte ihn also vielleicht Pee Jay nennen :-D

Aber er kann, sollte er sich verletzt fühlen durch meine Äußerungen, doch sein Recht mit einem adäquaten Juristen durchsetzen 

Pee Jay gegen mich, vertreten durch Dr. Bee :scherzkeks:

Im Ernst: mein Fazit ist so traurig nun mal wahr und es scheint sich leider zu lohnen, den Nepp fortzusetzen und sich noch dreist von Juristen vertreten zu lassen.. Pecunia non olet- manch ein Jurist hat es sich wohl als Lebensleitsatz auf die Brust einbrennen lassen


----------



## BenTigger (27 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Reingefallen auf nachbarschaft24.com - nachbarschaft24.net - meinnachbar.net*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Neee- würde nicht klappen, denn:
> 
> - sie hätten dich dabei gesehen und es scheint nur zu klappen, wenn die Leute nicht wissen, wer ihnen da solchen Schwachflug präsentiert
> :-D



Ohh du hast unseren Katzenhai noch nicht Live gesehen... wenn du ihn siehst, bezahlst du sofort bar, weil er so grimmig und gefährlich guckt...


----------



## KatzenHai (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen*

:vlol:


----------



## SebastianK (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen*

/me hat keine Angst :sun:

Ich sehe nämlich aus wie der o.g. Pee Jay 

@KatzenHai: wenn du aber auf den von dir besagten Strassen öfters (am liebsten 2x täglich) mal vorbeikommst, dann hätte ich ein ernsthaftes Anliegen an dich. Kannst dann mal wirklich den Detektiv spielen :sun: sofern du eine Digicam hast und bereit bist, mal einen anderen Briefkasten hochzunehmen.
Mir fehlt es nämlich an Geld, um eine Detektei mal einen Monat lang zu bezahlen- auch wenn ich die Kosten in einem Verfahren wiederbekommen könnte :wall:


----------



## Reducal (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über dies und das*



SebastianK schrieb:


> Was bringt es?


Meiner Meinung nach eine ganze Menge. Gerade dieses Forum hier ist nicht erst seit der Rechnungsplage aktiv sondern nimmt sich allen möglichen Themen und Phänomenen an.
Siehe doch nur die Dialer - ein Kernproblem der Vergangenheit dieses Forums hier. Nur die wenigsten wissen, was dieses Forum mit seinen Aktivisten tatsächlich bewirkt hatte. Auch damals gab es diese me-to-Postings und heute sind einige wenige Oberhalunken tatsächlich geschnappt, verurteilt oder schmoren gerade ein (wie ein mir bekannter Fall zeigt). Würde z. B. die berüchtigte Anna aus diesem Forum (hat sich aber anscheinend zurück gezogen) mit ihrer sicherlich jetzigen Erfahrung in ihrer Anfangszeit 2002 ans Werk gehen, wären bei weitem mehr Köpfe gerollt.
Man lernt halt dazu und wird immer mehr sensibilisiert, sein Augenmerk auf die wirklich wichtigen Fakten zu legen. Da war doch noch das mit dem zwischenzeitlich eingestellten Micropayment. Später schlug der aktuelle Fall Fabrikeinkauf auf und vor einem Jahr war es die Vanilla-Kiste und die 0137er Pingerei. Alle Fälle erhielten nicht unerheblichen Aufschwung in den strafrechtlichen Ermittlungen durch vor allem dieses Forum hier und die diversen Nachbarforen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Dezember 2007)

*AW: Plauderei über den Sinn von Verbraucherschutzforen*

Ach, die Anna... da wird man ja sentimental...


----------

